# Hmm staghorn Algae?



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well this staghorn algae seems ot have found its perfect little home in the midst of my 20 gal. i have a few strand about 3-4 inches long and some smaller ones around the edges of my amazon sword/javafern.. lol, its getting anoying. so. to combat it, any ideas?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Hope this helps:

http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=staghornalgae


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey, thanks it did help lol ill try it out.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

Try dosing Seachem Excel to decimate the Staghorn algae.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

ill look into it, does it harm inverts or fish? i have very touchy fish, pair of German Blue rams and a few algae shrimp.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

It wont affect your fish but it wont necessarily get rid of the algae either. Ive seen dosing excel recommended many times and tried it a few and it's never worked for me. I find the best way to control algae is to control the excess nutrients in the tank through water changes. The addition of more live plants and monitoring the light output is good as well. Old bulbs often create algae problems as do overly powerful ones. Something that will work if you have enough plants is running your lights for 5 hours then off 2 hours then on 5 more. Since plants photosynthesize quicker than does algae they will eventually out compete the algae.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahh, indeed, currently i have 3.165 WPG and i dont use co2 but i do fert every now and then. the light is brand new so. lol i do water changes once a day or every other day.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> Ahh, indeed, currently i have 3.165 WPG and i dont use co2 but i do fert every now and then.


Having that much light with no CO2 and "every now and then" fertilization is a recipe for disaster.

With that much light, CO2 is a necessity, and regular fertilization of both macro and micronutrients is required.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

indeed, lol i believe you, ur pritty good with planted aquariums no doubt. so. i think im gona have to redo it. just use it for breeding. well with that lighting what would you reccomend? no ferts or co2? and maby for plants anything or nothing?..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> well with that lighting what would you reccomend? no ferts or co2? and maby for plants anything or nothing?..


As I mentioned, you have a high light tank, and without the other two big requirements that plants need (the proper nutrients and CO2), they will not do well. Once algae takes a foothold, it might be very difficult to eliminate as well.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I hear ya. bit i disagree that they dont do well. many of my plants have grow very well. only thing is algae lol. ill get their names later. i have to go atm


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> I hear ya. bit i disagree that they dont do well. many of my plants have grow very well. only thing is algae lol. ill get their names later. i have to go atm


I don't dispute the fact that plants will do well at high light. It's just that they can do better (and you'll also see a decrease in algae) if you add fertilizers and CO2.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

Cory said:


> It wont affect your fish but it wont necessarily get rid of the algae either. Ive seen dosing excel recommended many times and tried it a few and it's never worked for me.


It depends on how it is dosed ... at the levels stated on the label, it may or may not kill certain algae types completely off.

This is where over-dosing Excel comes into play ... I regularly dose 3x recommended levels without any issues ... but research it first and do so at your own risk.



Cory said:


> I find the best way to control algae is to control the excess nutrients in the tank through water changes. The addition of more live plants and monitoring the light output is good as well. Old bulbs often create algae problems as do overly powerful ones. Something that will work if you have enough plants is running your lights for 5 hours then off 2 hours then on 5 more. Since plants photosynthesize quicker than does algae they will eventually out compete the algae.


BINGO! ... well said!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Allright well i have decided lol SCRAP the planted, and im going with a straight up breeding style aquarium, id rather not have to get the co2 and all the ferts needed for more of a planted aquarium. thanks for you help everyone.


----------

